# Sedona-which resort for a young couple?



## bccash63 (Dec 15, 2013)

I am giving my 27 yr old son and his girlfriend a wk for Christmas. They want to travel in the fall.  This is what is available:

Villas of Sedona-1br loft unit
Sedona Summit-1 br
The Ridge on Sedona-1 br
Sedona Springs-studio unit
Wyndham Sedona-1 br using my Wyndham pts

I have only stayed at The Wyndham. Which of the above is the most modern/recently updated?  thanx, Dawn


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 15, 2013)

Whichever you choose, I think they'll love it. It's been some time since we've been there, but we own at Villas, which is next door to Springs. Either would work well. Fairly close in with some restaurants and stores for necessities close by. 

No matter where you choose, there is a drive to get to most of the attractions- though a short one. The jeep tour outfits will pick them up at any of the resorts. 

For an active young couple, possibly Los Abrigados, the Hyatt, or Aroyo Roble might be better located for their proximity to more tourist activities, but those weren't among your choices.

Jim


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sedona Summit was renovated within the last 2 years; we were there 2 years ago and they were just beginning the process.  The location is on the west end of town so is not within walking distance of restaurants but it is very close to the state park for outdoor activities.  I like it because it's out of the traffic jam at the Y.  

The Ridge is in Oak Creek and there always seems to be construction on that road and it just doesn't have the same feel as being in Sedona.  

I've also stayed at the Wyndham and didn't like that location; it felt too generic.  It is closer to restaurants and the grocery store but I like Sedona Summit's decor and landscaping better; more Sedona.  

Sue


----------



## eal (Dec 15, 2013)

We own at VOS and enjoy it very much. They just finished a major reno.


----------



## bccash63 (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm leaning towards Villas of Sedona or Sedona Summit.  The studio size at Sedona Springs looks too small. Has anyone stayed at both of these locations? thanx again, Dawn

Go Pack Go


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 15, 2013)

Go for the 1BR loft at Villas.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 15, 2013)

I stayed at the Wyndham Sedona last year and got a remodeled room.
It was nice.


----------



## bccash63 (Dec 18, 2013)

Has anyone stayed Sedona Summit recently? thanx, dawn


----------



## dwojo (Dec 18, 2013)

We were there in October last year and had a great time. The views from the resort were amazing. The room was very nicely furnished clean and comfortable. To get to the middle of town is about a 4 minute drive. The pools were nice. There was an adults only pool which was good for us. I will try to find our pictures from there and post some.


----------



## bccash63 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanx for the responses.  Sedona Springs is now available for the dates I need. A bedroom loft. Looking at the VRI website it looks like the same set up as Villas of Sedona.  Wonder why Springs is gold crown and Villas is silver crown? dawn


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 18, 2013)

bccash63 said:


> Thanx for the responses.  Sedona Springs is now available for the dates I need. A bedroom loft. Looking at the VRI website it looks like the same set up as Villas of Sedona.  Wonder why Springs is gold crown and Villas is silver crown? dawn



Springs is a few years newer. They are side by side and even share office space and newsletter.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 18, 2013)

We are here in Sedona this week, staying at Hyatt, beautiful property right above the Y everyone hates. Guess what, traffic is so light in December it don't matter! I'm British so roundabouts don't faze me.

My wife is coming back in Feb for the marathon, we have an SFX exchange into Springs so we went down yesterday and toured a unit.  We have the full 2br, but SFX lists as occupancy 6, which didn't match up with the web site loft units.  There is a king br in the loft, a seating area with couch, living area below with a couch, plus the lockoff side with a queen and couch.  All couches are sleeper, so occupancy is 10.  Unit looks recently refurb, granite tops, etc.  two and half bathrooms.

The lockoff is very nice, but if you can get the loft side the King in the loft has a jetted tub with picture window view.  That is really the only view, it's one block off the main rd.  They are young, they can get out and hike for views.  We've hiked Cathedral Rock, Pink Jeep tour of the Native American dwellings, and headed up to hike Boynton tomorrow with lunch at Enchanted Resort (a must see!).

We spotted Wyndham it's right on the main road.  There is plenty of shopping and dining in the area.


Sent from my iPad Gen 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cerralee (Dec 18, 2013)

Just got back from Villas of Sedona, have also stayed at Los Abrigados and Sedona Summit.  I have done them all with my 20 something offspring.  Villas or Springs (basically same facility) are walking distance to several nightspots and organic type grocery stores which was convenient.
 Shopping was convenient at Los Abrigados as well as yoga and such.  This would have driven my son crazy, shopping is not his thing and to have such proximity would be a negative.
 Summit has fantastic views but is a tiny drive to get to stores etc.,.  Hey they are all Sedona. You just can't lose.


----------



## mommaO3 (Dec 18, 2013)

cerralee said:


> Hey they are all Sedona. You just can't lose.



Right. I agree.
I have stayed at Hyatt pinon pointe which is close to restaurants and shopping but would not hesitate to stay any other resorts you mentioned if I visit Sedona again.


----------



## Steve (Dec 19, 2013)

*Sedona Springs*

The 1 bedroom loft units at Sedona Springs are the main part of 2 bedroom lock off condos.  They are big and very nice.  The setting is not stunning like the Hyatt, but Sedona Springs has great units and a convenient location.  I would choose that resort based on your options.

Steve


----------



## Krystyna (Dec 19, 2013)

*Sedona Springs Resort*

We had a 1 b loft unit at Sedona Springs Resort...newly refurbished...a lovely unit..the loft section with double sinks/v large shower/washer dryer/whirlpool tub/large bedroom with balcony....the list goes on. Very clean and comfortable/excellent front office staff/I did a review for TUGGERS.  We were there in Sept and would love to go back.  Would love to go back in the spring when the cacti are in bloom...a huge variety if hiking trails and so very scenic.


----------



## bccash63 (Dec 19, 2013)

thanx, Sedona springs it is


----------



## Cheapseater (Dec 27, 2014)

Could you be so kind as to update this post with your thoughts on your stay at Sedona Springs?  We are considering going in '15 but doing our homework on which resort is better for us. 
Thanks greatly,


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 28, 2014)

I was just there starting the Friday after Thanksgiving.  Sedona Springs 1 BR with the loft is first class.  Quite a few places to eat within walking distance, as is grocery shopping.


----------



## spackler (Jul 10, 2015)

So, piggybacking off the original post...what would be the best Sedona resort for a couple looking for more of a grown-up/romantic getaway? (by that I mean not a ton of kids running around the resort all day).

A bar onsite would be nice, maybe a hot tub or two.  Any suggestions?  We have Wyndham points & can trade thru RCI.  Hoping to travel there next May or June.


----------



## bccash63 (Jul 11, 2015)

My son and his girlfriend thoroughly enjoyed there week in Sedona and Sedona springs. They actually got engaged there in Oct. I have stayed at The Wyndham in Sedona and it was very nice also. There is so much to do and see that you will spend little time in your room. I think almost any of the Sedona timeshares would make for a memorable vacation


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 11, 2015)

spackler said:


> So, piggybacking off the original post...what would be the best Sedona resort for a couple looking for more of a grown-up/romantic getaway? (by that I mean not a ton of kids running around the resort all day).
> 
> A bar onsite would be nice, maybe a hot tub or two.  Any suggestions?  We have Wyndham points & can trade thru RCI.  Hoping to travel there next May or June.



It may depend on when you'll be there.  When we were last in Sedona, checked in on Thanksgiving Friday, there weren't many kids to be seen anywhere in Sedona.  The Sedona Springs/Villas complex does have a hot tub, but it's not a "resort" type of place with a bar - at least we didn't see one.  It was very quiet when we were there.


----------



## Harry (Jul 11, 2015)

We have stayed in them all. Springs is a good choice due to location and large units. Our choice would be Summit for hiking and beauty. We are usually in Sedona in December. People beside us  last year were from WI. They used the pool and were on their belcony a lot. It was too cool for uu locals.

Harry


----------



## ottawasquaw (Aug 2, 2015)

Not Wyndham Sedona where you own? Summer will have more kids at any resort, I would think. Just more kids out of school and traveling with parents and grandparents.
I've stayed at my home resort, Sedona Pines, in June once and once in May.
I'm sure I saw more kids than other times of the year, but the units limit occupancy to 3 in the 1br and they are mostly 1br. 
So, sure there are some kids, but not many! There is an adult-only lagoon (sort of a super large hot tub) in addition to a couple of other hot tubs and a very nice, large pool. I've enjoyed them all. There's a restaurant/lounge attached to the pool area, so drinks and food are offered poolside.
I've enjoyed the aqua fitness classes and more recently yoga - a wonderful teacher who had us old people with travel-weary bodies in mind.
Also, it's located in West, West Sedona - great location if you are heading to Jerome and other quaint towns with great eating!


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 2, 2015)

spackler said:


> So, piggybacking off the original post...what would be the best Sedona resort for a couple looking for more of a grown-up/romantic getaway? (by that I mean not a ton of kids running around the resort all day).
> 
> A bar onsite would be nice, maybe a hot tub or two.  Any suggestions?  We have Wyndham points & can trade thru RCI.  Hoping to travel there next May or June.



This isn't a timeshare, but check out Adobe Inn.  It's a B&B maybe 10 minutes South of Sedona.  it's a small place, with spacious suites, each of them uniquely designed and furnished with lots of quirky furnishings and art touches.  It was so designed that sitting on our patio, we would have no idea there were other units at this place.  

Now, I haven't been there in a few years, but when I was there, the breakfast was something else, with a professional kitchen staff preparing it, not a Courtyard type layout.

Even the grounds are so interesting that you are compelled to stroll them more than once.  While Sedona isn't the place for lush landscaping, you will find all kinds of Southwest relics, statuary, etc., that surprise you at every turn.

This doesn't have a bar that I know of, but I wouldn't know, because our unit was so interesting and romantic we never wanted to leave in the evening after each day of foraying into the Sedona outdoors.

I'm not great at taking photos, an image search does the place more justice than I could.

My most memorable mini-vacation.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 3, 2015)

bccash63 said:


> Thanx for the responses.  Sedona Springs is now available for the dates I need. A bedroom loft. Looking at the VRI website it looks like the same set up as Villas of Sedona.  Wonder why Springs is gold crown and Villas is silver crown? dawn



I stayed in Sedona Springs one bedroom in June and really liked it.  Walked around Villas and it didn't seem as nice but I wasn't inside.

Huge one bedroom with deck.  Upstairs bath has shower, double vanity, toilet room and spa tub.  Another half bath on first floor.  Living room is two story with a loft at top of stairs that has a sofa bed.

I'd go back in a minute.


----------

